# Our Horses are Perfect



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

My guy :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Of course all my horses are perfect (that's a whopper of a lie lol) but I couldn't have asked for any better than this guy. Gone but never forgotten he was my perfect horse. Adams Moore Chet better known as JC.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

JCN - beautiful horse!!
Everyone?s horses are beautiful! Here?s my colt who I just love!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I definitely have the perfect horse :lol: ok, well, perfect may be a bit of a stretch. But I love her all the same :lol:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful Tazzie! Any horse that will pack a kid but look that beautiful ridden is prettt perfect!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is far from perfect, she is a badly built red mare with attitude.....but I put up with her anyway.....:rofl:

















My Gibbs though, he was as near perfection as you get, he was a good horse inside and out, one in a million kind.....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh Golden, Gibbs was perfect and I am so sorry you lost him. Your red mare is prettier than you give credit though!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My perfect horse Brooke.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She is very pretty Avana.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry for the misspelling.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My perfect horses:

*Pi* - the perfect cowhorse for me 




























*Scarlett* - the future perfect cowhorse for me. :loveshower:




















And the now Forever Perfect, Star (RIP) :mylittlepony::


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, awesome pictures Kewpalace!


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ahhh my perfectly imperfect Duke. He is the perfect horse for me to get my feet wet and get a quick education on horse ownership. I am thankful for him every single day. 

And my black beauty Loretta. Who will hopefully teach Duke what I can't, how to be a horse.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Knave said:


> Wow, awesome pictures Kewpalace!


Thanks, Knave! :hug:


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

My <3 Jameson. He's absolutely perfect for me  This horse does anything & everything.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr. Far From Perfect, but we get along


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I am lucky I have such nice trail horses.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> I definitely have the perfect horse :lol: ok, well, perfect may be a bit of a stretch. But I love her all the same :lol:


Love that last bottom picture, far as movement!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rosie Pocos Gold "Rosie" is my perfect horse, she has a perfect build, excellent temperament, will pack kids down the trail and in the arena, goes through anything, ponies youngsters, has been an excellent babysitter to other weanlings/yearlings, and my favourite part is that when she's in heat she doesn't act marish undersaddle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> I definitely have the perfect horse :lol: ok, well, perfect may be a bit of a stretch. But I love her all the same :lol:


She is darn near perfect. @Tazzie, and you have done so much with her.



Knave said:


> Oh Golden, Gibbs was perfect and I am so sorry you lost him. Your red mare is prettier than you give credit though!


LOL, she is pretty, and she is actually perfect for me at the moment...


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My guy was perfect for me! It took a strong hand for him to respect other people, but he would do anything for me! 

Not mine anymore, but definitely will have a place in my heart till the day I die.


Ajax


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, everyone has such nice horses!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, Cherokee isn't mine, so guess I can't brag about him here. All of yours are beautiful!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Well, Cherokee isn't mine, so guess I can't brag about him here. All of yours are beautiful!


lol I bragged on Asher/Ajax and he ain't mine!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

GMA100 said:


> lol I bragged on Asher/Ajax and he ain't mine!


He started out as yours!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

My big boy, little girl, and soon to be new addition (with a friend of course)


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@Knave, she has her moments :lol: she's a handful for me, but she's happy to let my kiddos climb up unassisted to ride (with us right there to keep the situation positive).
@Smilie, she's quite a bit of fun to ride when she gets to extending out like that!
@Golden Horse, thank you  you already know she's my heart haha! And I agree that Fergie is a perfect horse  she's definitely one of my favorite red heads!!

Everyone has such gorgeous horses!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@EstrellaandJericho That donkey is WAY too adorable


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

My amazing girl, Tessa!
Literally my heart horse (she even has a heart-shaped spot on her left side!)


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

My perfect girl Nova!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

@CrossCountry, She is perfect! So beautiful!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

All my horses are perfect!

Kinda.

Maybe.

No. :-(

They're close though!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Knave said:


> JCN - beautiful horse!!
> Everyone?s horses are beautiful! Here?s my colt who I just love!


Wow! Any horse who has such a beautiful bridless sliding stop, such a nice jump, works cows with an attitude, and is OK with trick riding, is as darn close to perfect as it gets!

What's his name?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't know about perfect.. but I wouldn't let them be in anybody else's pasture!

Dream:



















George:



















Sultan:



















Phin:


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, such great pictures / horses!
My not so perfect mare, Tuya. Would not trade her for anything though


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My Isabel, without a doubt absolutely the most perfect first horse I could have found.



























And now Fizz- I've only had her few weeks but hopefully she'll be the perfect horse for teaching me to be a much better rider!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

With this look he stole my heart (when he was already mine, first day on the property). 
















And this is the perfection I want to see in our work together, not only in the pasture showing off, and under a rider, preferably me. 








No matter what, he is the perfect horse for me, because he is my everything - my pride, my joy, my antidepressant, my friend and buddy! 

and last, quite an old photo, but it's just too darn cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's not mine per-say, but this is the lovely horse I've been riding/helping exercise at a rescue.  He's a cute 7yr old OTTB & he's a special horse. He broke his leg racing 1-2 years ago & he is doing so well since recovery. 
He's a sweetheart. His name is Camden! <3 I really like him!:mrgreen:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

More and more really nice horses!
@JoBlueQuarter : Thanks! I call him Bones. He?s my do it all horse. We are still going slow with tricks, but he?s still young and we?re just starting. He?s got so much personality! He?s kind of a little trouble maker. Lol


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

everyone's horses are so beautiful!!! Mine are far from perfect, but I love them anyway. 

Amber in the foreground, with Chevy & Tiger in the back. Then Tiger, my stubborn but somewhat trustworthy mount.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

There are some really gorgeous horses here! Mine is far from perfect, but we've been partners for about seven years already, so obviously I'm attached anyway. He _is_ awesome for all the various things I do with him though, has taught me a lot, and will have a home with me until the day he dies at a (hopefully) ripe old age.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's my two perfect boys!
If only that was true lol 
Rowdy has got to be the weirdest looking horse I have ever seen but he makes up for it in personality 
Cowboy is pretty close to perfect though lol don't tell rowdy that though


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

My perfect young man, he definitely believes it :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Everyone has such beautiful pictures to share! These are a few that have watched over and carried my child through good and bad times.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

And a couple more..


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

"My" perfect old girls, I couldn't get any luckier! Ginger is the bay, she's 22 and Tinker is 17.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

"My" perfect old girls, I couldn't get any luckier! Ginger is the bay, she's 22 and Tinker is 17.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My perfect girls, I think so anyway.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

My horse is nothing special.. and I don't have a bunch of super pretty pics to post.. but everyone else sure has some really good ones


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> My horse is nothing special


Sure they are - they're yours!

My mare is "just" another ottb but to me she's perfection.


----------



## pigeonflight (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's one of mine, her name is Irish and she's just a two-year-old:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Loving seeing everyone's Perfect-For-Them horses!! You can tell they are all well loved.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

My perfect horse...

pic #1- may not always have burrs in her mane, but when she does- she does it 100%

pic #2- our first lesson ( ground work)

pic#3- who can resist that face?


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

1st is Chances Are (Chancey) my ultimate Mr. Perfect, my first pony who taught me so much about training green horses, and is now teaching a slew of kids how to canter, jump, and go to their first horse shows.

2nd is Accomplice (Jamie) my huge evergreen goofball, definitely far from perfect and still learning how to be a real horse as he's a very slow learner but we are getting there.

3rd is Pas de Chat (Sophie) my OTTB mare who has done everything I ever asked her to do no matter how strange and has exceeded every one of my expectations. From starting in eventing going to jumpers to hunters to equitation and now sidesaddle she does it all and has earned multiple Circuit, Zone, and National Horse of the Year awards, taken me to indoor finals and is now starting to teach new people how to ride advanced flat work, do their first jumper shows, and get a taste of what sidesaddle is all about.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> ...and now sidesaddle... and get a taste of what sidesaddle is all about.


 I had to look at the one jumping pic of you and Sophie a few times... jumping sidesaddle... and on purpose....girl you are crazy! (not in a bad way tho  ) I fall off just thinking about doing that!


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

@edf Hahaha it is actually harder to fall off in that thing than it looks! I am lucky she puts up with it


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

The pictures of you jumping side-saddle are really awesome, SansPeurDansLaSelle! That's something that's always fascinated me. I should probably learn how to jump normally first, though!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love this topic! It is nice to see all of the great horses, and so many variations! Also, I have to agree, those are some awesome pictures!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Mine is far from perfect, she is a badly built red mare with attitude.....but I put up with her anyway.....:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 941354
> 
> ...


I OBJECT!! I dare say Mr Gibbs was terrific, but i didn't get to know him (albeit cyber-know). We love Fergus and she is pretty darn cool! I bet its not long till you are saying you got "two in a million"!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> and now sidesaddle she does it all


That sidesaddle jumping picture is fantastic. I am not sure I would jump that astride at this point in my life. Are you showing locally in MD? That looks worth the drive to see..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> My horse is nothing special.. and I don't have a bunch of super pretty pics to post.. but everyone else sure has some really good ones


Whose being modest? Surely Ren is a regular favourite around here!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Surely Ren is a regular favourite around here!


He sure is! @gingerscout, you have a lot of great pics of Ren and Patches over in your journal; post some here!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I OBJECT!! I dare say Mr Gibbs was terrific, but i didn't get to know him (albeit cyber-know). We love Fergus and she is pretty darn cool! I bet its not long till you are saying you got "two in a million"!!


Mr Gibbs was so far beyond mere 'terrific' there was a reason why he was The Awesome Mr Gibbs....

Of course Fergie is cool, and she was sent to me right when I needed her, she is making me a better rider, like WAY better rider.....maybe one day there will be a meeting of hearts....aggghhhh....I'm not putting her down at all, it's just.....well Gibbs was my heart horse, never felt that way about any other horse. I will count myself so blessed if Fergie takes that place as well.
@SansPeurDansLaSelle very very cool pictures, so elegant in the side saddle.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Whose being modest? Surely Ren is a regular favourite around here!


he's my favorite.. but I find it hard to believe he's a site favorite.. he's my goofy goober though.. and I think he likes me as much as I like him..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

yes he is


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My beloved Tennessee Walker, Duke, registered name "Bonafide Genius" after his sire Pride's Genius:loveshower:

Duke never made a mistake - never. When I chatted with his breeder a few years after I bought Duke, he said he remembered Duke because he was a colt that was born with horse sense. He said Duke always seemed to instinctively know what to do to stay out trouble.

Duke was my best bud for 24 of his 27 years and is laid to rest on our farm.

This was taken in October, 2003 (Duke was 16), one month after we arrived in Tennessee. It was lunch time on the annual Strolling Jim trail ride which was ~20-25 miles. 

Duke was only 14.3H but a powerhouse of energy. He finished the ride with more energy than many horses started with; he was great at knowing how to pace himself on long rides.

This is a picture of a picture so not too clear.









My other horses are, and have all been perfect in their own ways --- ^^^^This guy was exceptional


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

gingerscout said:


> he's my favorite.. but I find it hard to believe he's a site favorite.. he's my goofy goober though.. and I think he likes me as much as I like him..LOL


Those are awesome photos, love them.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> My beloved Tennessee Walker, Duke, registered name "Bonafide Genius" after his sire Pride's Genius:loveshower:
> 
> Duke never made a mistake - never. When I chatted with his breeder a few years after I bought Duke, he said he remembered Duke because he was a colt that was born with horse sense. He said Duke always seemed to instinctively know what to do to stay out trouble.
> 
> ...


He looks like he was a powerhouse, Wow.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My perfectly imperfect crew:

Cally - my QH mare. She'll take me anywhere and I trust her completely, but she can have an attitude. 








Tango - my rescue RMH - born wild and mostly unhandled when I brought him home Feb 2016. This was him 2 months ago.








And Motion Maker aka M&M aka Rapper. He's not mine, but since he's here for a few weeks, I can't leave him out. He's a double registered SSH/TWH. It's my job to get him using again so he can find a new and forever home.


----------



## gemmy (Nov 16, 2017)

She's my odd defying power pony. I took her in as a long yearling knowing she'd probably be never be more than a pasture pet. A year later she's proved us all wrong (again). She has an incredibly calm mind and the sweetest personality. She's perfect for me, I can confidently say I've found my heart horse in her.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> That sidesaddle jumping picture is fantastic. I am not sure I would jump that astride at this point in my life. Are you showing locally in MD? That looks worth the drive to see..


Yes! We show in MD, VA, and PA, the best shows are probably Devon, Upperville, and Harrisburg, the most ladies usually turn up for those.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gemmy said:


> She's my odd defying power pony. I took her in as a long yearling knowing she'd probably be never be more than a pasture pet. A year later she's proved us all wrong (again).


This sounds like there is a good story behind it.. care to share?




SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> Yes! We show in MD, VA, and PA, the best shows are probably Devon, Upperville, and Harrisburg, the most ladies usually turn up for those.


Harrisburg is def close enough for a day trip. I will have to start stalking you for show dates for 2018!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

My sweet, sweet, perfectly plump for winter little boy <3 Not much riding this season, since we're crazy busy getting my place ready to move him and his best bud home before winter.


----------



## yeswaitnosorry (Jul 9, 2017)

The three most significant horses in my life.

Snowy 16.3 Appaloosa gelding. Photo taken in the 80s.









Vanni 15.2 Saddlebred mare. She's enjoying retirement.









And my current love Clyde 15hh Clydesdale X


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

My I-am-a-red-mare-at heart girl Raya. Probably not perfect, but for sure I wouldn't want to miss out on her! Never a dull moment. All snorting, blowing South American temperament - looks and feels impressive, but is mostly bluff 









Trying to tell me I need to feed her more :wink:









How she looks when she doesn't try to suck in her stomach :rofl:









The very first time I went to see her, she greeted my this way: I am still surprised I didn't turn around _right then_!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@walkinthewalk, wow what a powerhouse! I like walkers like that


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SwissMiss said:


> @walkinthewalk, wow what a powerhouse! I like walkers like that


Thank you! That horse owned the equine part of my soul

He got mistaken a few times in life for a gaited Morgan and I was once asked how I taught "that Quarter Horse to gait". Lollollol

A black Morgan mare is the foundation mare of record for Walking Horses, so there was no shame in him being mistaken for a Morgan.


Duke was a strong horse with terrific work ethic. I love my other horses to pieces but there is only one Duke:cowboy:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

With all these good looks and personality:








Badger

I can't understand why hubby's horse always gets the attention:















Gunnie

We wouldn't trade either.. for the world.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Behold the perfect Shire/Thoroughbred cross. She is all the size, strength, and fluffiness of a Shire, with the athleticism and scope of a thoroughbred. She's one of the smartest and most willing horses I've ever had the pleasure to work with. Honestly, her talent is wasted on me. All I do is hold her back. My perfect draft cross, Ursula:














































Also perfect, is my Appaloosa gelding, Rags. He is definitely worth his weight in gold, no exaggeration. This horse literally does it all. He's broke western and English. He's done everything from western riding and reining, to pleasure driving, to obstacle trail, to A circuit hunters, and he has wins in every discipline. He was the type of horse that made even the least experienced rider look good. He had a huge jump, auto-changes, a mile long stride, and maneuverability that put most cow horses to shame. He also has the heart to care for disabled riders and spent that last leg of his career in a therapeutic riding program. Now that he's in his late 20's and retired, he still never ceases to amaze. He always melts hearts makes laughs.


----------

